# Sinfonietta for Concert Band



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been working on this piece on and off for some months now and I'm finally happy with it:

Sinfonietta in D minor (ogg, 5.2MB), scored for Concert Band.
(Forces: Fl, Ob, Bsn, Bb Cl 1,2,3, A.Sax 1,2, T.Sax, B.Sax, Hn 1,2, Bb Tpt 1,2, Bb Cort 1,2, Tbn 1,2, Euph, Tba)

Synthesised with MuseScore + FluidR3 SoundFont; having no samples for cornet and euph I used horn and tuba samples respectively. I used quite a lot of reverb (hall effect) on the mix to give plenty of z-depth; is it too much?
Also, MuseScore managed to clip the loud parts in an odd way: rather than saturating, it exhibits integer overflow, which produced some loud clicks and pops. I had to write a program specifically to repair this clipping. Fortunately, the repairs are (I believe) undetectable.

Here is the score (pdf, 6.4MB), which I have not gone through carefully and which hence contains some slightly messed up formatting.


----------

